# Banding Horns



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

I have a 10 month old boer doeling with re-grown horns. She was disbudded too late and her horns grew back. They are uneven and look goody. I am planning on showing her at my county fair. I wanted to band them so they would be even. My question is though, how long will it take?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It depends on how big they actually are. They can fall off within a month or take months for full size horns.


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

Okay thank you! The base is probably about the size of a nickle... Maybe a little bigger.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

It does depend. We had a nigerian doe who is 1.5 that we banded and hers came off in about a month. We had a nigerian buck we banded who was 9 months and his came off in 2 weeks and we have a nubian buck who is a year that is going on over 2 months now! We have had better luck with the tri-bander bands vs the green castration. We put the green castration bands below the tri-bander bands as we can. You just keep adding bands every few weeks as the other ones start wearing out and getting thin. I hate doing it but we have had a few people injuries due to the horns so we are working on getting all the ones with horns to be without horns! I got the tri-bander bands through jeffers online


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

kristinatucker said:


> It does depend. We had a nigerian doe who is 1.5 that we banded and hers came off in about a month. We had a nigerian buck we banded who was 9 months and his came off in 2 weeks and we have a nubian buck who is a year that is going on over 2 months now! We have had better luck with the tri-bander bands vs the green castration. We put the green castration bands below the tri-bander bands as we can. You just keep adding bands every few weeks as the other ones start wearing out and getting thin. I hate doing it but we have had a few people injuries due to the horns so we are working on getting all the ones with horns to be without horns! I got the tri-bander bands through jeffers online


^^^this.

I banded two doelings who were 7 and 9 months old, respectively. The 7 month old lost her horns around 4 weeks, the 9 month old lost one at 3 weeks and one 4 weeks.... I think. At any rate both those girls lost their horns right around a month after banding.

Then I banded a 6 year old mini Nubian doe. She had substantial horns. I think I banded her before Christmas? I had to add new bands three times. She lost one horn this past weekend and the other last night.


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you for all the info! I have never heard of the tri-bander bands before, but I will definitely look into them. One more question.... When they fall of do they come off strait and flat or pointed?


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

MollieGoat said:


> Thank you for all the info! I have never heard of the tri-bander bands before, but I will definitely look into them. One more question.... When they fall of do they come off strait and flat or pointed?


They come off flat with the head. This is the doe who literally JUST lost her horns in the last few days, please excuse the purple mess, it is bitter cold out there so i didn't want to get her soaked trying to wash her up, so I just gave her a really good spray with Blu Kote. I also put on a picture of her before they fell off, so you could see how much horn she had before they came off, you can see the bands in that picture..


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Also, this is one of the other does i banded. This is how she looks 9 months after her horns came off. NO sign of scurs or any other horn regrowth:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Great job on the banding!


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## ahead-by-a-hare (Jan 6, 2013)

I have been reading up on this because I have a ND doe who I messed up burning. We have tried to do hers but she gets the wethers to help her take off the bands. duct tape helps keep them in place. They get thinner each time we try. Last year I did several goats we got that were a few months old. We burned after the horns fell off because they were not that flat that worked well.


----------

